# Swedish: Repetition of subject after men/ eller



## gvergara

Hej:

My grammar book says that if you coordinate sentences with _och _(AØ och B), you (can) omit the subject of the second sentence (B) providing no other element has been placed in the first position. Exempel

_Jag vaknar kl. åtta och *[Ø]* dricker kaffe med min fru.
Jag vaknar kl. åtta och *kl. 08:40* går *jag* hemifrån._

My question is: Is that also true of sentences coordinated by means of _eller _och _men_? Tack så mycket!

Gonzalo


----------



## Alxmrphi

> My question is: Is that also true of sentences coordinated by means of _eller _och _men_? Tack så mycket!


This rule is also present in Icelandic, too, and holds for all coordinating conjunctions, and I think I remember reading in a comparison section of Scandinavian that it was the same for all those languages. Either way it'd be strange for 'or' and 'but' not to follow the same rule when another coordinating conjunction (och) has the same effects.

But as always, best wait for a native to confirm.
Alex

p.s. I didn't think Swedish would be intelligible to me but unless I'm very mistaken, the first sentence says "_I wake up at 8am and drink a coffee with my wife_", right?


----------



## gvergara

Alxmrphi said:


> p.s. I didn't think Swedish would be intelligible to me but unless I'm very mistaken, the first sentence says "_I wake up at 8am and drink a coffee with my wife_", right?


Thanks, I'll wait for a native person's answer, then,
Gonzalo

*PS: Got it! And you might even guess the meaning of the second one if I tell you that från means "from"*


----------



## Tjahzi

Both of these sentences are correct (though mind the tense). However, the second can be rewritten in order to omit _jag_: _Jag vaknar klockan åtta och går hemifrån vid tjugo i nio.

_In general, I'd say that it's possible to omit the subject if the phrase is just merged with the first and the word order remains the same, as in your above examples.


_Jag vaknar klockan åtta och dricker kaffe med min fru.
__Jag vaknar klockan åtta och går hemifrån vid tjugo i nio.

_Subject.Phrase 1. Phrase 2. Conjunction.


----------



## Tjahzi

Alex, Swedish is Icelandic with all verbs conjugated for 3.rd person, all masculine and feminine nouns and adjectives treated as feminine and the only case is accusative. 30% of the vocabulary consist of Low German loans. å = á, ä = æ/e, ö = au/ö. 

Now you know all of it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tjahzi said:


> Alex, Swedish is Icelandic without verbal agreement, noun and adjective declension and with a huge influx of Low German loans. å = á, ä = æ/e, ö = au/ö.


I have a book that would love to disagree with that statement 
But that's quite an intricate analysis of Scandinavian, I get your main gist!


----------



## gvergara

Tjahzi said:


> _Jag vaknar klockan åtta och dricker kaffe med min fru.
> __Jag vaknar klockan åtta och går hemifrån vid tjugo i nio.
> 
> _Subject.Phrase 1. Phrase 2. Conjunction.


Thanks, but I'd still like to know if this is also true of _eller_- and _men_-coordinated sentences?

_Jag stigger upp kl 08:00 men *[Ø]* duschar inte före 09:00
Jag stigger upp kl. 08:00 men före *09:30* tar *jag *inte busset ._

Thanks, Tjahzi


----------



## Tjahzi

Yes, with _I'd say that it's possible to omit the subject if the phrase  is just merged with the first and the word order remains the same, as  in your above examples _I meant to say that this is possible as long as you follow these rules. Hence, your last two examples are perfectly fine if written:


_Jag går upp kl 08:00 men duschar inte före 09:00
Jag går upp kl. 08:00 men tar inte bussen före 09:30.

_(_Stiger upp_ works, but is old fashioned/formal. Are you aware of the distinction between _före _and _förrän_?)


----------



## gvergara

Tjahzi said:


> [/I](_Stiger upp_ works, but is old fashioned/formal. Are you aware of the distinction between _före _and _förrän_?)



Not really. I'll try to find the difference between thse words 

Gonzalo


----------



## Tjahzi

_Före _means _before_, while _förrän _means _until_. 

_Jag går upp kl 08:00 men duschar inte före 09:00. - _I get out of bed at 08.00, but don't shower before 09.00. (The speaker showers sometime after 09.00.)
_Jag går upp kl 08:00 men duschar inte förrän 09:00_. - I get out of bed at 08.00, but don't shower until 09.00. (The speaker showers at 09.00.)


----------



## gvergara

Tjahzi said:


> _Före _means _before_, while _förrän _means _until_.
> 
> _Jag går upp kl 08:00 men duschar inte före 09:00. - _I get out of bed at 08.00, but don't shower before 09.00. (The speaker showers sometime after 09.00.)
> _Jag går upp kl 08:00 men duschar inte förrän 09:00_. - I get out of bed at 08.00, but don't shower until 09.00. (The speaker showers at 09.00.)


Förstår. Får den här prepositionen (_förren_) också används i jakande meningar? Tack 

Gonzalo


----------



## cocuyo

I en jakande mening används inte _förrän_, utan man säger _först_. 
Jag stiger upp klockan åtta, men jag duschar först klockan nio. 

Note that there is a difference in stress when _först_ would indicate that I am the first one to shower. It is however lost in writing, only heard when spoken. In this phrase it would be ligated with _klockan_ and unstressed.


----------

